# Rena Smart filter 55



## sandman503 (Feb 10, 2009)

i want to buy another HOB filter for my 75 gallon. went to the pet store today and they are selling their Rena 55 for $45 which is a pretty good deal. does anyone know anything about this filter?


----------



## sandman503 (Feb 10, 2009)

well i bought it. and so far i like it. the filter set up is strange, defanetly different than any HOB ive ever seen.


----------



## dstrong (Feb 26, 2009)

yea that looks kinda odd but it also looks like its easy maintainence

hope it works


----------

